
School district gives students Linux laptops instead of Chromebooks - watchdogtimer
https://edscoop.com/student-laptops-linux-root-access-pennsylvania
======
ForHackernews
This is a cool initiative but I can't help but think the author has
misunderstood a few things:

> Ubuntu is the name of the specific Linux OS that Penn Manor students run on,
> and has many default programs and security measures — such as a "sudo"
> account with temporarily decreased privileges for students to use when
> performing administrative tasks that could otherwise corrupt their system —
> that make it a perfect fit for students to explore computing on.

